# Sophia's kidding thread!  Kid arrived!!



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 26, 2011)

Seriously though, I have no idea when this doe was bred and her ligaments are coming and going.... it HAS to be soon!
Her udder started filling up middle of last week, she's a very standoffish doe and she's become suddenly friendly, easy to catch and licking me now and then.... 

Sophia is a 2 year old registered Boer.  And very modest, she didn't like me taking pictures of her back end  She would turn and face the camera almost everytime I pointed it at her.  Forget getting real close for good pictures....


















So, what do you all think?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 26, 2011)

can not wait !!


----------



## elevan (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## balluba03 (Nov 26, 2011)

can't wait to see them!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 26, 2011)

Pretty girl!! Can't wait for news!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 27, 2011)

Will all go crazy with you.
Don't forget daily pics


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 27, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> ... and licking me now and then....


 She looks pretty close going by her udder, thinking [color=FF00AA]PINK[/color] for you.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 27, 2011)

Can't wait to hear good news!  

And yes I will admit, reading all these kidding threads is driving me crazy!  I want goats so bad, but since I can't right now, please drive me crazy with your successful kidding!

K


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 27, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> MrsDieselEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boo hiss!  do not wish more doelings on MrsDieselEngineer... she needs some good hearty meat boys!

MrsDieselEngineer: Praying you get all *BUCKLINGS* with this one!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Well BOYS or GIRLS I hope all goes well !!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 27, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> RareBreedFancier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ok, well I stand corrected then, sending BLUE thoughts if meat boys are what your wishing for.


----------



## RPC (Nov 27, 2011)

Good luck waiting for those boys...... I hope you don't have to wait to much longer!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 27, 2011)

Actually boys or girls would be fine with me from Sophia, I would like a doeling from her but I do have someone interested in a buckling from her as well.  So how 2 of each?!  LOL


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 27, 2011)

Two of each sounds great! Good luck!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh sure, change your story...  Tell me that you're bummed that you have gotten all girls this year... then say that girls would be okay. What--Ever.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 29, 2011)

New pictures!  Not much has changed and looks like we may be waiting a few more weeks?    She is still very friendly, and very itchy.  She's been scratching herself quite frequently with her horns, and no, she doesn't have any creepy crawlies


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 29, 2011)

I am guessing that Sophia will go the week of the 11th or the week of the 18th 

Is it possible that she was bred by that Togg buck back in June/July? If so, then I really really hope you get boys!  nice beefy boys... with one of them being gorgeous for breeding to Amelia!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 29, 2011)

Nope, Sophia was bred by a fullblood buck before I bought her.  The only buck I've had since we've owned her is Bullet.  And he isn't interested yet.  LOL

eta, Amelia was bred by Casanova last week!  So we'll have some togg/boer mixes come spring


----------



## RPC (Nov 29, 2011)

You should look on Roll Farms website in the past kids pictures and either last year or the year before she has some Togg x boer kids......They were a little homely but almost so ugly they were cute. I really thought about buying 1 just to see how it would grow but decided against it.

I went and looked them up they are the first 2 kids on the right under 2010 they are out of Missy.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 30, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Nope, Sophia was bred by a fullblood buck before I bought her.  The only buck I've had since we've owned her is Bullet.  And he isn't interested yet.  LOL
> 
> eta, Amelia was bred by Casanova last week!  So we'll have some togg/boer mixes come spring


Okay, I couldn't remember if you had her back when we first met, or not.

Woot Woot!!  Can't wait to see what he kids look like, but at the same time, I'm bumming she wasn't able to be bred by a Togg buck, maybe next year? (to try and get a successor out of her)


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 30, 2011)

Rolls, what is your farm's website address?  I searched around here trying to find it but didn't!

ETA:  Okay, now I feel stupid... it's under the box on the left...


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 4, 2011)

Pictures!!  I have a feeling she's going to go till maybe the end of December...  what are your thoughts?







Her Ligs. are very squishy but still slightly there, and the green is from the buck's tattooing.... he's been rubbing off on everyone


----------



## RPC (Dec 4, 2011)

She does not look like she is in much of a hurry to kid but a couple weeks could make a big difference.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 5, 2011)

I think you are right about the end of December or even later than that, she looks like she has a little ways to go to me.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 5, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I think you are right about the end of December or even later than that, she looks like she has a little ways to go to me.


Yeah, but you _are_ used to seeing 4ft wide does at kidding time....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 5, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know,  my does are due in february, and I have a couple already with bags that big. And much bigger bellies.  What is up with that?


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds like you are going to have a Christmas Baby or possibly a New Years Baby.  

Hope Sophia is doing well.  Can't believe how big they get when they pregnant.  They look SOOOOO uncomfortable.  

K


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 7, 2011)

Everything is going well, but maybe she's going to have them soon?












Looks like her udder has gotten larger and she's puffy in the rear now!  Maybe she heard it's the week to have kids?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

I think so !!!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, it's raining out and I heard a rumor it's going to snow tomorrow....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 7, 2011)

she is for sure progressing in the right direction. They sure do like to keep us guessing.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Well, it's raining out and I heard a rumor it's going to snow tomorrow....


Doe code .. she is waiting for that moment !!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey, do you remember when you had that ultra light caramel/cream Pygmy buck and you had Marly there for a bit... wasn't Sophia there at that point too..??

If so, the timing fits for either of them to have bred her... that was in July... which was around 146days ago...   If the Pygmy male did get at her, then that could explain our not being able to find the baby/babies in her big belly...

If she didn't get to your farm until August, though, then she _could_ have about a month left to go...

I wouldn't have even thought about all this, except I was looking through your photo albums on FB and saw the Pygmy buck which reminded me of all that... so I used the gestation calculator and it _could_ potentially fit...


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 8, 2011)

Nope she wasn't here during that time   She was in with a buck all spring/summer, I didn't get her until late August.  She could have been bred at any time!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 8, 2011)

Wishing you success with Sophia's kidding.   Looks like another "wait and see".   Goats truly like to keep you in the dark. 

Will keep checking.  And will wait and see.

Hoping for an easy birth and healthy kids.

K


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 8, 2011)

Uhm, my dear, you have a picture of Sophia on your farm that you posted to facebook on August 2nd... though it IS August... it is hardly _late_ August.  

It is in your album, *Boer Goats* and I commented on the picture to which I am referring.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 8, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Uhm, my dear, you have a picture of Sophia on your farm that you posted to facebook on August 2nd... though it IS August... it is hardly _late_ August.
> 
> It is in your album, *Boer Goats* and I commented on the picture to which I am referring.


Funny, sounds like something I would do.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 8, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, same here


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 8, 2011)

Mmm.... I'll have to check the dates again...


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

Today just might be the day!!! Sophia is having light contractions spaced pretty far apart right now but maybe by tonight?!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 13, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Today just might be the day!!! Sophia is having light contractions spaced pretty far apart right now but maybe by tonight?!


If I had a dollar every time I thought that, I would probably be making money raising goats.    good luck, hope it goes well for her.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Today just might be the day!!! Sophia is having light contractions spaced pretty far apart right now but maybe by tonight?!


 Yeah, I want to see more baby pics.  come on little girl(s)


----------



## neener92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

She's here!!! 

Adorable single doeling, BIG girl


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

YAH !!!  CONGRATS !!!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

It's funny really as Rolls has had nothing but boys so far, I've had nothing but girls this year!  LOL


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> It's funny really as Rolls has had nothing but boys so far, I've had nothing but girls this year!  LOL


FUNNY !! HAAA ...


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh I love her!!!! She's pretty!!! Do you get to keep her?


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wait, I just looked at your website.... Is she from Crooked Creek in North Carolina?


----------



## neener92 (Dec 13, 2011)

She's adorable! I love her black head!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations! She is adorable.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 13, 2011)

Love the black headed boers.    Is she a keeper?


----------



## wannacow (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations, she's a dolly!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 13, 2011)

congratulations.  Mom is looking very happy.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful girl. Good job to you and momma. Are you going to keep her?  Thank you so much for taking pictures and posting them. Hope to see more.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I was really hoping for more kids from her but this one is a beauty so I won't complain   Might just keep her  But not totally sure yet 

KSJ0225, She came from a crooked creek farm in Maine.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome baby.  Way to go momma goat.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 13, 2011)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats, cute kid!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Dec 13, 2011)

She's adorable, congrats


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 13, 2011)

Gorgeous baby!   congrats.   Funny that I don't hear Rolls laughing about her having all boys and you hogging all the doelings  (You can tell my tongue is firmly in my cheek, right?  )


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 14, 2011)

She's alert and snuggled in the hay under the heat lamp, it was about 25*F last night.  Only supposed to hit around 30 or so today... cold for a newborn!  Sophia looks good but slightly tired I think   They'll have a nice quiet day today, mostly doing this


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations on the sweet doe.  Glad to hear Sophia is doing well, but a little tired.  Hope they have a quiet day.  

K


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 15, 2011)

Just a quick update!  Everyone is doing great and the new doeling is now named Beretta!

She is very hard to take pictures of with the black head and all but it's been really dark outside too so that hasn't helped any!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

AWWWWW .. Still precious ...


----------



## RPC (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow that is a nice little doeling!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks!  We're happy with her   Of course I did need a boy from Sophia as I had one sold already but....  that's part of the doe code!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice solid looking girl there.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful baby!


----------

